# Beetle



## Donde (Jan 8, 2022)

This was tentivly identified as Heterogomphus schoenherri. Presumably female because it has no horn.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Jan 8, 2022)

-

This guy is armoured like a smuggler!


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 8, 2022)

Good detailed shot.....


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 8, 2022)

Nice shot, good detail. Not my favorite beetle though, I like a '69' best.


----------



## jeffashman (Jan 10, 2022)

Nice shot with nice detail!


----------

